# New 2018 Club Rules and Fees has been released.



## GT75 (Jan 1, 2018)

I see that HGVC has posted the new 2018 Rules and Fees.    Has anyone had a chance to review yet for significant changes?


----------



## Jason245 (Jan 1, 2018)

looks like only 1 inventory activation fee (no longer one for resale vs direct). $366. 

All other fees went up by a few bucks including RCI fees.


----------



## jestme (Jan 2, 2018)

Most Open Season rates have gone up (again!). Also, it appears that 2BR+ and 2BRPrem are now the same $ price, but not point price. They were not the same $ price last year.


----------



## dsmrp (Jan 2, 2018)

$239 for an RCI week exchange fee is ridiculous!
It just keeps going up, feels like every 6 months or so...
I did make an exchange last week at $230, only because there were 2018 week 51 units available, and the dates were just right.


----------



## Talent312 (Jan 2, 2018)

And I thought $219 for an RCI week was absurd.
No more for me. Well, prolly no more. Unless...
.


----------



## Panina (Jan 2, 2018)

dsmrp said:


> $239 for an RCI week exchange fee is ridiculous!
> It just keeps going up, feels like every 6 months or so...
> I did make an exchange last week at $230, only because there were 2018 week 51 units available, and the dates were just right.


No thought from hgvc, desirable properties and nothing good negotiated for their members.

RCI just as bad. They are making it better for hgvc  affiliates to deposit  in II if they are affiliated  if they want to trade.


----------



## jehb2 (Jan 3, 2018)

Talent312 said:


> And I thought $219 for an RCI week was absurd.
> No more for me. Well, prolly no more. Unless...
> .



+1


----------



## hurnik (Jan 3, 2018)

Yeah, I avoid RCI when possible.
But if you want something in Key West, you aren't gonna get anything with HGVC.  To rent The Galleon via Redweek is gonnna cost you about $2500-3000 for a 1 BR.

I got it for 3400 points and even with the $230 RCI fee, it was like $840 or something for the entire week, which I still think is extremely reasonable.

I don't have access to II, so I know nothing about the fees there.


----------



## frank808 (Jan 3, 2018)

hurnik said:


> Yeah, I avoid RCI when possible.
> But if you want something in Key West, you aren't gonna get anything with HGVC.  To rent The Galleon via Redweek is gonnna cost you about $2500-3000 for a 1 BR.
> 
> I got it for 3400 points and even with the $230 RCI fee, it was like $840 or something for the entire week, which I still think is extremely reasonable.
> ...


Much more reasonable in II.  Trades are $189 per trade. But when I trade my Marriott to another Marriott, trades are just $134.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jehb2 (Jan 3, 2018)

hurnik said:


> Yeah, I avoid RCI when possible.
> But if you want something in Key West, you aren't gonna get anything with HGVC...it was like $840 or something for the entire week, which I still think is extremely reasonable.



I hate to admit it but that's like the Manhattan Club.  They have a $54.51 a day housekeeping fee plus the RCI reservation fee.  However, it only cost us 2400 points.  So even if you factor in the percentage of our MF it's still a better deal than a New York Hotel.

That said, I find myself using AirBnB now when I would have used RCI in the past.  I find AirBnb to be a little nerve racking-having to pay upfront and hoping all will be okay.  But so far we've stayed in some fabulous places for very reasonable costs.


----------



## tschwa2 (Jan 3, 2018)

frank808 said:


> Much more reasonable in II.  Trades are $189 per trade. But when I trade my Marriott to another Marriott, trades are just $134.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


FYI  II went up $10 per exchange as of 1/1/18 with less than 2 weeks notice only if you specifically looked for the change.

Trades are now $199 and M to M are $144.  Guest Certificates through II are $69.  Interval is trying hard to keep up with RCI price increases.


----------



## frank808 (Jan 3, 2018)

tschwa2 said:


> FYI  II went up $10 per exchange as of 1/1/18 with less than 2 weeks notice only if you specifically looked for the change.
> 
> Trades are now $199 and M to M are $144.  Guest Certificates through II are $69.  Interval is trying hard to keep up with RCI price increases.


Dang didn't even know as I haven't had any trades for this year yet.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## brp (Jan 3, 2018)

It looks like the guest fee went down, from $52 to $49. Minor plus 

Cheers.


----------



## CanuckTravlr (Jan 7, 2018)

It's interesting that they have the 2018 Club Rules, Fee Schedule and Vacation Planning Calendar posted now, but not yet the 2018 Club Affiliated Resort Seasons chart.  I find the latter very useful for figuring out where and when to maximize my points value.  The website is still showing the 2017 version.  Surely by now they know when the seasons will be for 2018 for the various clubs.


----------



## PigsDad (Jan 7, 2018)

CanuckTravlr said:


> It's interesting that they have the 2018 Club Rules, Fee Schedule and Vacation Planning Calendar posted now, but not yet the 2018 Club Affiliated Resort Seasons chart.  I find the latter very useful for figuring out where and when to maximize my points value.  The website is still showing the 2017 version.  Surely by now they know when the seasons will be for 2018 for the various clubs.


To my knowledge, the seasons do not change from year to year.  If week 42 (for example) was a Silver week in the 2017 chart, it will be a Silver week this year.

Kurt


----------



## CanuckTravlr (Jan 7, 2018)

PigsDad said:


> To my knowledge, the seasons do not change from year to year.  If week 42 (for example) was a Silver week in the 2017 chart, it will be a Silver week this year.
> 
> Kurt



I know they don't change that much, but I thought there might be some minor changes, particularly around weeks like Easter or special events, depending upon when they fall.  They did change the title in 2017 to show the current year, so I had assumed they would do the same this year.  Otherwise, I would have expected just the title without the year and an "effective" date somewhere on the form.  But maybe I'm just being overly logical (lol)!!


----------



## PigsDad (Jan 8, 2018)

I've never seen them change.  Think about it -- how would it work if someone owned a fixed week, and one year it is worth 5000 points, and the next 7000?  I think the only reason they had a date on that chart was because from year to year the list of resorts may change. 

I could be wrong, but like I said, I have never seen seasons change by the week.

Kurt


----------



## Talent312 (Jan 8, 2018)

CanuckTravlr said:


> I know they don't change that much, but I thought there might be some minor changes...



The season chart applies to each resort's description, and is not part of the annual publication of rules+fees .
_But if you think about it..._
Our deed says we own a TS in certain week. Each week falls within a season that determines its points.
To change the season for any week would change the applicable points - which just doesn't happen.

.


----------



## Panina (Jan 8, 2018)

Talent312 said:


> The season chart applies to each resort's description, and is not part of the annual publication of rules+fees .
> _But if you think about it..._
> Our deed says we own a TS in certain week. Each week falls within a season that determines its points.
> To change the season for any week would change the applicable points - which just doesn't happen.
> ...


I don’t know the answer...Hyatt increased the trading power of certain weeks thus decreasing the value of other weeks even though they kept their trading value the same.  How is Hyatt’s  deeds different that they could do it?


----------



## Talent312 (Jan 8, 2018)

Panina said:


> I don’t know the answer...Hyatt increased the trading power of certain weeks thus decreasing the value of other weeks even though they kept their trading value the same.  How is Hyatt’s  deeds different that they could do it?



I've read that HGVC increased values at Flamingo early in it's existence, but not changed any in the last 30 years.
Of course, as they say, "Past performance is not indicative of future results."
Also, The Rules say that HGVC has the right to modify or terminate the club.


----------



## Panina (Jan 8, 2018)

Talent312 said:


> I've read that HGVC increased values at Flamingo early in it's existence, but not changed any in the last 30 years.
> Of course, as they say, "Past performance is not indicative of future results."
> Also, The Rules say that HGVC has the right to modify or terminate the club.


I read recently Hyatt increased point value at key west properties for certain weeks.


----------



## CanuckTravlr (Jan 9, 2018)

PigsDad said:


> I've never seen them change.  Think about it -- how would it work if someone owned a fixed week, and one year it is worth 5000 points, and the next 7000?  I think the only reason they had a date on that chart was because from year to year the list of resorts may change.
> 
> I could be wrong, but like I said, I have never seen seasons change by the week.
> 
> Kurt



Thanks everyone for your responses.  We have only been owners since 2015.  I was assuming because they did a new chart in 2017 that it would be updated every year.  I think Kurt's explanation makes perfect sense concerning fixed weeks.  I also think Kurt may be right that it may have changed in 2017 because they had some new resorts.  If that is the case, I also think it would make more sense if they eliminated the year from the chart title and just put a note somewhere that this chart was effective as of a certain date.  That would make it clearer that it is only updated periodically, IMO.  But that may just be me tilting against windmills (lol)!!


----------



## hurnik (Jan 9, 2018)

I could've sworn, but I could be wrong, as I don't think I saved any of the hard copies from 2004, that HGVC cut the number of "bronze" weeks, for example at some resorts, thus "increasing" the costs (points) required.

Again, I could be wrong.  I *think* the only bronze weeks on my old chart (the color coding is really hard to read as it's from 2015?) are 4 weeks at Flamingo.  (But I could be wrong on that as well, it was just based on a quick scan).


----------



## GT75 (Jan 9, 2018)

In 2010, there were no bronze weeks at Flamingo (nor on 2017), but you are correct in that the color chart is super hard to read.


----------



## PigsDad (Jan 9, 2018)

Well lookie here -- I dug around a bit on my file system and found a HGVC Season Chart from *2004!  *Pretty interesting, especially seeing the growth in the number of resorts since then.  And the color coding is much better than the current version.  

I'll leave it as an exercise to the reader to compare if there have been any season changes at any of the resorts, but it looks like Flamingo did not have any Bronze Season weeks in 2004.

Kurt


----------



## PigsDad (Jan 9, 2018)

Just for giggles, I am also posting a copy of the 2015 HGVC Season Chart I found as well, which included the Club Intrawest resorts that we no longer have access to.  Enjoy!

Kurt


----------



## PigsDad (Jan 9, 2018)

So it does look like HGVC changed weeks 36-39 at both Seawatch on the Beach (Ft. Myers Beach) and Plantation Beach Club (Hutchinson Island) from Bronze to Silver sometime between 2004 and 2015.  Very interesting.  I believe most of those FL affiliates have "float weeks" that float between seasons (i.e., not just a Silver float, or a Gold float), but instead a "summer/fall float".

Kurt


----------



## hurnik (Jan 9, 2018)

GT75 said:


> In 2010, there were no bronze weeks at Flamingo (nor on 2017), but you are correct in that the color chart is super hard to read.



The chart for 2015 (and I know as I've booked one last year) is listed as "mixed bronze/silver".
1 BR weeks 5-8, are 2400 points for Flamingo and Paradise.

Not sure why the color-coding indicates a "mix", very odd.

I guess that would be silver then?
But the "new" chart (it's not really a chart to be honest) is a bit more clear as to what week is what and how many points.


----------



## CanuckTravlr (Jan 10, 2018)

Thanks for the 2015 chart...I didn't keep mine.  Biggest differences are obviously the removal of the Club Intrawest resorts and the addition of the new locations in New York, DC, South Carolina and Hawaii.  But the weeks for the resorts listed in both charts appear unchanged.



hurnik said:


> But the "new" chart (it's not really a chart to be honest) ...



Without trying to be overly nit-picky, I am not sure why you don't really consider it a chart.  If you are referring to a chart in the nautical map sense, then you are correct.  But the definition of chart in the Oxford English Dictionary also refers to a chart as a "sheet of tabulated information", which it certainly is.  Perhaps American and British/Canadian definitions are different?


----------



## hurnik (Jan 10, 2018)

CanuckTravlr said:


> Thanks for the 2015 chart...I didn't keep mine.  Biggest differences are obviously the removal of the Club Intrawest resorts and the addition of the new locations in New York, DC, South Carolina and Hawaii.  But the weeks for the resorts listed in both charts appear unchanged.
> 
> 
> 
> Without trying to overly nit-pick, I am not sure why you don't really consider it a chart.  If you are referring to a chart in the nautical map sense, then you are correct.  But the definition of chart in the Oxford English Dictionary also refers to a chart as a "sheet of tabulated information", which it certainly is.  Perhaps American and British/Canadian definitions are different?



The tabulated thingy (ie: spreadsheet format) is what I consider a chart.

A page that lists "seasons" and the weeks below it with numbers (and you have to scroll through a bunch of different pages in the PDF for the 2018 Club rules) I don't really consider a chart.  But it's probably symantics.

But I will admit the new method is much easier on the eyes.  LOL!
Especially as I'm getting old and senile and probably need reading glasses (my Monovision is not quite to my liking, so I'll probably get my other eye fixed).


----------



## CanuckTravlr (Jan 10, 2018)

hurnik said:


> The tabulated thingy (ie: spreadsheet format) is what I consider a chart.
> 
> A page that lists "seasons" and the weeks below it with numbers (and you have to scroll through a bunch of different pages in the PDF for the 2018 Club rules) I don't really consider a chart.  But it's probably symantics.
> 
> ...



Hey hurnik, now I am really confused!?!

First, are we even referring to the same document?  I am talking primarily about the "Club Affiliated Resort Seasons" chart, similar to the 2015 version attached to Post #26 by PigsDad.  There is also the "Vacation Planning Calendar".  You seem to be referring to the Club Rules document.  Both the charts i am referring to are stand-alone documents on the website, so not sure why you have to scroll through a bunch of different pages? Also, both definitely qualify as charts.

As you say, it may just be semantics and we may have to just respectfully disagree.  IMO your definition of a chart is too narrow...at least according to the dictionary as I understand it...no offence intended!  To put it simply, a spreadsheet is always a chart, but a chart may not always be a spreadsheet.

A "spreadsheet" is a relatively modern word that generally refers to a tabular document that can be digitally manipulated on a computer.  It is also technically a subset of the older, more general concept of a chart or ledger.  A chart has a broader definition. It is any type of document that compiles information, whether numbers or other information, in a tabular format (i.e. in a column and row format).  Funnily enough my 1964 edition of The Concise Oxford Dictionary does not even have the word "spreadsheet" in it (LOL)!!!  That term would not show up in general usage for almost another 20 years.

So you are certainly welcome to use whatever term you choose, but don't say a chart is not a chart, just because it is not a numbers-orientated spreadsheet.


----------



## hurnik (Jan 10, 2018)

CanuckTravlr said:


> Hey hurnik, now I am really confused!?!
> 
> First, are we even referring to the same document?  I am talking primarily about the "Club Affiliated Resort Seasons" chart, similar to the 2015 version attached to Post #26 by PigsDad.  There is also the "Vacation Planning Calendar".  You seem to be referring to the Club Rules document.  Both the charts i am referring to are stand-alone documents on the website, so not sure why you have to scroll through a bunch of different pages? Also, both definitely qualify as charts.
> 
> ...



The original "chart" I have is the 2015 Club Affiliated Resort Seasons.
The 2018 (and earlier) Planning Calendar just lists the "week" numbers and is useless in terms of a point/season chart (just gives you 3 years and what week #1 is for like 2018, 2019 and 2020).
Page 14-27 in the 2018 Club Rules Reference (let's see that's 13 pages you have to scroll through).

Now we're getting nit-picky so I'm done.


----------



## JIMinNC (Jan 12, 2018)

Got this newsletter by email this AM





The estoppel on our pending purchase at HGVC Sea World (from another broker) was issued on 12/18/2017, so our activation fee is listed as $560, and based on this, should be honored even though our closing/activation will take place in 2018.


----------



## eabishop2 (Jan 12, 2018)

JIMinNC said:


> Got this newsletter by email this AM
> 
> View attachment 5398
> 
> The estoppel on our pending purchase at HGVC Sea World (from another broker) was issued on 12/18/2017, so our activation fee is listed as $560, and based on this, should be honored even though our closing/activation will take place in 2018.



I received the same e-mail and I'm also in the process of closing an HGVC sale.  My estoppel is dated 12/31/2017!  Talk about sneaking in under the wire!


----------



## hurnik (Jan 12, 2018)

Has anyone tracked (just for a general idea of average rate of increases) of the fees (reservation fees, guest cert fees, etc.)?

I don't have any of my old books and stuff, so I'm just curious.
I know my MF on average are like 2-4% increases.

I vaguely recall some of this was tracked when Hilton tried last year (?) to increase one of the fees or something (I think the booking fee?)
But I may be mis-remembering.


----------



## alwysonvac (Jan 12, 2018)

Here's what I posted in 2014 for the TUG Advice page 




Column Headings 
Club Due (Domestic)
Club Due (International)
HGVC Changeable Reservation Fee (via Online)
HGVC Changeable Reservation Fee (via Phone)
Point Stretching Fee (via Online)
Point Stretching Fee (via Phone)
Guest Confirmation Fee
RCI Reservation Fee (via Online)
RCI Reservation Fee (via Phone)​


----------



## Cropman (Jan 12, 2018)

Panina said:


> I don’t know the answer...Hyatt increased the trading power of certain weeks thus decreasing the value of other weeks even though they kept their trading value the same.  How is Hyatt’s  deeds different that they could do it?



Hyatt increased the point value of some, mainly Key West, properties but did not decrease the point values of any properties.  If by “decreasing the value of other weeks” you meant it was now harder to trade into those properties due to the higher point requirements, you are correct.  But no properties saw their points go down.


----------



## Panina (Jan 12, 2018)

Cropman said:


> Hyatt increased the point value of some, mainly Key West, properties but did not decrease the point values of any properties.  If by “decreasing the value of other weeks” you meant it was now harder to trade into those properties due to the higher point requirements, you are correct.  But no properties saw their points go down.


Yes meant now thet do not have enough points  to trade into properties that their points would allow them to  trade into before because some other weeks increased in point value.


----------



## hurnik (Jan 12, 2018)

alwysonvac said:


> Here's what I posted in 2014 for the TUG Advice page
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wowza, they've sure gone up.


----------



## GT75 (Jan 13, 2018)

I am working on update for the TUG Advice page



 

Column Headings
Club Due (Domestic)
Club Due (International)
HGVC Changeable Reservation Fee (via Online)
HGVC Changeable Reservation Fee (via Phone)
Point Stretching Fee (via Online)
Point Stretching Fee (via Phone)
Guest Confirmation Fee
RCI Reservation Fee (via Online)
RCI Reservation Fee (via Phone)


----------



## GT75 (Jan 13, 2018)

I also see that the 2018 fees have been revised by Hilton to include the addition of $599 activation fee for resale buyers.


----------



## GT75 (Jan 13, 2018)

I have read through the change to the 2018 rules (in order to update our HGVC Advice Page).    I could have easily miss something else but here is what I found:


Mostly increases in fees (previously pointed out)
The rules have been reformatted from previous years (thus I could have missed something else)
Open Season rates have changed again.    Now each resort has its own OS rates in Appendix 2
Appendix 2 lists the club reservation window, clubPoint and Open Season chart for eash resort separately.    The resorts are grouped by area such as Florida, South Carolina, Big Island, Oahu, Las Vegas, Mountain, California, Urban and European resort.


----------



## hurnik (Jan 13, 2018)

Awesome job, GT75.
This is truly an amazing effort you put forth on all this.
I appreciate it.


----------



## GT75 (Jan 15, 2018)

Thanks, I just hope that I didn't miss anything because it is really very boring reading.   If someone does find something that I missed, please correct.


----------



## alwysonvac (Mar 11, 2018)

Just getting around to taking a closer look at the 2018 Club Member Guide.
The red font are the changes I’ve noticed.

*HOME WEEK*
After the Home Week Priority Reservation Window ends, Members will no longer have an exclusive window to book their Home Week, _however, they may still make a Home Week reservation, subject to availability _

*CLUB RESERVATIONS *
Club reservations require a three (3) night minimum stay in any resort accommodations available within the Club using available ClubPoints during the “Club Reservation Window ” The Club Reservation Window may vary by resort, but generally commences nine (9) months (276 days) prior to the check-out date and _*ends 30 days prior to check-in.* After the Club Reservation Window ends, Members may still make a Club reservation up to one (1) day prior to check-in_, subject to availability
• The Club Reservation Window for BW Vacation Suites (also known as Hokulani Waikiki by Hilton Grand Vacations Club) and GI Vacation Suites (also known as Grand Islander by Hilton Grand Vacations Club) commences six (6) months (186 days) prior to the check-out date
• The Club Reservation Window for 57th Street Vacation Suites, HC Suites and
TD Suites begins forty-four (44) days prior to the check-out date​
*OPEN SEASON *
Notwithstanding the forgoing, the Club may permit persons who are not owners at “by Hilton Club properties” the opportunity to utilize Open Season rental rates to maximize occupancy levels at those properties for the benefit of both the Club and the respective properties.

Open Season rental reservations are available to Members for their personal use only. Check- in dates may be restricted  Open Season rental rates are per night and must be paid in full at time of confirmation  _From time to time, Open Season windows may be expanded to maximize occupancy, promote select resorts or similar purposes_
Correction- the highlighted statement above was added in the 2017 Club Member Guide


----------



## Cyberc (Mar 11, 2018)

alwysonvac said:


> . _From time to time, Open Season windows may be expanded to maximize occupancy, promote select resorts or similar purposes ._



That’s what I already noticed last year with the trump property in Vegas. At least last year the open season was 90 days. Wonder which (if any) other resort has the expanded option.


----------



## Talent312 (Mar 11, 2018)

I wonder if they expand OS when no one is biting the apple, becuz
of the name, the location, or it simply not being a good deal anymore.

.


----------



## Mosescan (Mar 11, 2018)

Really, what does it matter how long open season is when the prices are getting so outrageous? It’s not the bargain it used to be. Instead of extending the season, they need to reduce the prices. Then owners might use it more for last minute/impulse trips.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Mar 11, 2018)

alwysonvac said:


> *OPEN SEASON *
> Notwithstanding the forgoing, the Club may permit persons who are not owners at “by Hilton Club properties” the opportunity to utilize Open Season rental rates to maximize occupancy levels at those properties for the benefit of both the Club and the respective properties.
> 
> Open Season rental reservations are available to Members for their personal use only. Check- in dates may be restricted  Open Season rental rates are per night and must be paid in full at time of confirmation  _From time to time, Open Season windows may be expanded to maximize occupancy, promote select resorts or similar purposes ._



Hmmm....I wonder what they intend here as this could mean a bunch of things e.g.

1) Owners can allow guests to use open season.
2) HGVC can offer open season units  on Hilton.com
3) HGVC can offer promotions to non-Hilton Club HGVC members - in Hilton Club open season rates are only available to NYC/DC owners
...


----------



## alwysonvac (Mar 11, 2018)

Cyberc said:


> That’s what I already noticed last year with the trump property in Vegas. At least last year the open season was 90 days. Wonder which (if any) other resort has the expanded option.


Ah, correction...
I went back and doubled checked. Last year’s guide said the same thing.
I don’t see it mentioned in the 2016 version.  Thanks for pointing that out


----------



## jestme (Mar 12, 2018)

Mosescan said:


> Really, what does it matter how long open season is when the prices are getting so outrageous? It’s not the bargain it used to be. Instead of extending the season, they need to reduce the prices. Then owners might use it more for last minute/impulse trips.


Maybe they have noticed that the Open Season revenue has down considerably since they raised the rates to the currently ridiculous high level so they are hoping to grab back more of that cash by making the season longer? Reducing the rate would probably make the Open Season more usable and actually increase their revenue. Making the room prices consistant (like they used to be) would also be nice. Now, with all the new room categories, the re-classification of rooms at Open Season time, it is always a mystery to find out how much you will pay for a night, then they add about 14% for "taxes" to that. For example, I own at the Kalia, and when I use points, it is a "Studio", but during Open Season, it gets re-classified as a "Studio Plus", with a higher dollar rate than a studio. .


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Mar 12, 2018)

+1 @Mosescan  Agree that open season rates are not a great deal anymore. We can usually find better rates at hotels using hotel points and cash, or credit card anniversary free nights (Hilton/IHG/Hyatt) for short personal stays e.g. we recently used a free night and points for a weekend at the Waldorf Beverly Hills which runs $800/night - it was very nice to receive a bill for $0!  In addition, we can make points reservations at hotels months in advance rather than gambling room availability at the last minute.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Mar 12, 2018)

If this hasn't already been posted in the stickys here is a pamphlet from the HGVC website that provides more details on Hilton Club Ownership rules (based on 2017 rules).

The pamphlet indicates that Residences and District Owners can make 60 day reservations at each property when they are a non-owner, but must wait until 44 days prior to checkout to book West 57th (same as club).  This means that W57 owners enjoy a longer Home Resort Priority Window so owners are able to secure more close-in reservations (9 mo. to 45 days), but don't have early 60 day access to Residences or DC.  Open Season for Owners at Res and DC starts at 30 days prior to checkout which is more reasonable, W57 15 days - but given the discussion, Open Season doesn't matter much anymore because it is not a bargain.


----------



## alwysonvac (Mar 12, 2018)

CalGalTraveler said:


> Hmmm....I wonder what they intend here as this could mean a bunch of things e.g.
> 
> 1) Owners can allow guests to use open season.
> 2) HGVC can offer open season units  on Hilton.com
> ...



When I read it, I immediately thought of #3 for January and February in NY & DC.


----------



## jestme (Mar 12, 2018)

alwysonvac said:


> When I read it, I immediately thought of #3 for January and February in NY & DC.


My reading of those is, if HGVC members can book for guests, then fewer actual HGVC members will have access to those rooms, especially if the member doesn't have to be present for their guests to check in.  Also, there will be "room brokers" who will buy 1 unit (probably resale), then rent out 100 rooms from open season. Also, if HGVC members are also going to have to compete against the general public on HILTON.COM for Open Season, we lose even more availability again.
I hope I'm reading it all wrong.


----------



## Mosescan (Mar 12, 2018)

I read it an non Hilton Club...I.e. Hilton Grand Vacation Club members may be able to use open season instead of just using points in the 45 day window.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Mar 12, 2018)

Although logical to extend Hilton Club Open Season to rest of HGVC, it appears at odds with the Hilton Club Handbook that I just posted i.e.





Perhaps they intend to offer Open Season only to other Hilton Club owners to increase HGVC incentive to buy/upgrade to urban properties as they expand this program? i.e. W57 owners can buy open season at Residences or District and visa versa?

I read somewhere that 55% of timeshare developer sales are to people who already own timeshares.


----------

